# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  chia ổ cứng trên WinXP mà không bị mất dữ liệu

## vipkongtu

mình có con cpu p4; ổ cứng 80g; ổ hệ thống (c) được 70g còn lại là ổ (d); vậy làm cách nào để lấy thêm dung lượng từ ổ c qua d mà không phải cài lại win (dữ liệu fai vẫn còn nguyên vẹn). cảm ơn trước nhé!:emlaugh:

----------


## lehue2603

không có phần mềm nào đâu bạn à . chỉ cách duy nhất là chép dl quaảô khác rồi phân vùng partition lại thôi .

----------


## duhocbluesea

oh như vậy là không phải rùi traiit ah, bạn có thể dùng 1 trong 2 chương trình như sau: 
1) partition magic
2) dùng ngay chương trình của disk manager của winxp đều có thể chia đc mà không làm mất giữ liệu của bạn đấy,

=> mình thì thường hay sài thằng disk manager nhất, nhưng nếu bạn không biết cách sử dụng thì nên sài partition magic nhé vì nó dễ sài lắm, (chỉ cần mua 1 disk hiren't boot mới nhất về và khởi động lại = disk hiren't đó là bạn có thể làm những gì mình mong muốn, nếu không bạn có thể sử dụng chương trình partition magic bản portal cho nó nhỏ và có thể chạy đc trên windows nữa.

chúc bạn thành công

nếu không biết cách sài 1 trong 2 hoặc cả 2 thì cứ việc pm cho mình, vì mình bây giờ đang bận, nên ko có time để có tìm hoặc post lại cho bạn đc, tối về mình sẽ tính tiếp

----------


## daohoa

úi thế mà em không biết trước. hôm trước chia lại ổ gần hết dữ liệu vì số usb có hạn nên chỉ để lại những dữ liệu cực kỳ quan trọng. còn lại hy sinh hết. hic

----------


## iseovip1

partition magic chương trình này đc dùng phổ biến để chia ổ đĩa. nó dễ sử dụng lắm.
xem hướng dẫn chi tiết cách sử dụng partition magic v8 tại đây
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=7753&highlight=h%c6%b0%e1%bb%9bng  +d%e1%ba%abn+d%e1%bb%a5ng+partitionmagic

----------


## tindaica

thế này nhé :
chép data của d: sang c:
format d:
dùng partition magic resize c: thành 2 vùng ( 1 là win + data d: ; 2 là vùng free )
merge d: và vùng free vừa tạo là có d: hoàn toàn mới .
have funs.

----------


## thuthuy7794

mình chuyên xài pqmagic họăc fdisk . nếu xài pqmagic phân vùng lại partition làm sao ko mất dl. thêm 1 chi tiết nữa là khi phân vùng xong bạn phai format lại partition mới xài được bạn nghị sau mà dùng pqmagic ko mất dl?

----------


## tranngoan

mỗi bác nói 1 đằng. em biết nghe ai đây. máy em thì chia rồi, không cứu vãn được nhưng có thế nào thì các bác nói cho bà con cùng biết để còn biết chừng chứ ạ

----------


## thanhluantm

> mỗi bác nói 1 đằng. em biết nghe ai đây. máy em thì chia rồi, không cứu vãn được nhưng có thế nào thì các bác nói cho bà con cùng biết để còn biết chừng chứ ạ


bạn cứ làm theo cách của mình vs lại computer là đc
nếu bạn mún phục hồi dữ liệu bị xóa thì bạn thử dùng 2 chương trình này xem, nhưng mà mình nói trước là tỉ lệ thành công thì ko cao
1) recovery tools 2009 - phục hồi dữ liệu cực tốt. 
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=12471 
2) recover my files 3.98 build 6173 - phục hồi dữ liệu trong tích tắc 
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=12197

----------


## nguyenhuongit

recover my files 3.98 build 6173 thi mình dang sử dụng . nhưng có 1 vấn đề thế này 
1 nếu lở format par mà ổ dó ko cài hdh thì fục hồi đc toàn bộ
2 nếu lở format par mà ổ dó cài hdh thì fục hồi ko đc toàn bộ vì dl của hdh đã đè lên dl củ của mình.

----------


## kitelag

ok, vấn đề này đã được giải quyết xong, mình close topic lại đây.

----------

